# Astatotilapia latisfasciata - C.A.R.E.S. fish



## rookie-cichlid1978

hi!

so i have 7 zebra obliquidens in juvenile form and recently realized that they are a CARES and endangered fish. Registered them but they live in a 125g with malawi cichlids and are doing well. very vibrant and healthy (about 1 year in the tank).

can they moved to a 55 gallon? do i need to only leave a 1m:4f ratio? Seems like a small stock for a tank of that size. but i cant get something else that could prevent fry viability OR worse hybridize with them.

any thoughts or options that one may recommend?


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978

bump


----------



## DJRansome

I would expect 1m:14 females to work in a 55G but not sure how multiple males would work in a 55G.


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978

DJRansome said:


> I would expect 1m:14 females to work in a 55G but not sure how multiple males would work in a 55G.


do they eat their fry? Or can there be some coexistence?


----------



## DJRansome

Yes they eat their fry like Malawi.


----------



## BC in SK

Why do you want to move them from a 125 to a 55 gal.?


----------



## rookie-cichlid1978

BC in SK said:


> Why do you want to move them from a 125 to a 55 gal.?


The chances of finding and removing a holding female in that tank are small. Also with so many fish (including syno) I wasnt sure if spawning would occur and then also be successful. Just considering ideas to improve the viability of the species in my home and hopefully have some juvies to share with my local cichlid group.


----------

